# CA Break-up Has the Signatures



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

To get a referendum this coming November.



> Exclusive: Break-up of California moves a step closer as billionaire gets enough signatures to trigger vote





> Providing the state authorities agree the signatures are genuine a referendum on the issue will be held this November alongside other mid-term elections.


https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/04/12/exclusive-splitting-california-three-step-closer-billionaire/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The break up of California is long overdue. Several other states should be in that boat also.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe the liberal coast will break away from the whole US. Slide right off and become an island. That would be best for everyone, IMHO.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

So we, California, can give you, rest of the nation, 
six super socialist liberal democrats in the senate
instead of two. The gift that just keeps on giving.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Stockton said:


> So we, California, can give you, rest of the nation,
> six super socialist liberal democrats in the senate
> instead of two. The gift that just keeps on giving.


Reading the comment section I see.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Stockton said:


> So we, California, can give you, rest of the nation,
> six super socialist liberal democrats in the senate
> instead of two. The gift that just keeps on giving.


If the vote is smart enough to divest the "coast" from mainstream California, . . . I'm quite sure that there will also be enough "smarts" to make sure the reps to both houses will be deep down conservatives, . . . if not full fledged libertarians.

That adds 2 or 4 senators (depending on the breakup) to the "anti liberal" side. Or should I say the intelligent, non knuckle dragging side??

Liberals lose again, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Like most of California's problems this all goes back to illegal immigration. If we had a fed gov. that would seal the border and start aggressively enforcing the laws we already have I believe you would see the problem start to self correct.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I think California votes on this every 2-4 years now. Its a nice dream but probably wont happen. They have been trying to form the State of Jefferson since 1941 and the size of the proposed state keeps growing due to so many counties not wanting to be part of California any more, and every time its put to vote in those counties it passes. Right now there is a group wanting to form the New state of California which is basically all of California minus a strip of coastal area from Sonoma county all the way down to the Mexican boarder. This would a red state and a blue state. The one they are voting on this year would have 2 blue states and a red state.

The problem is the San Francisco bay area/San Jose is very liberal, then LA is on the pretty liberal side and San Deigo is Liberal as well. Once you leave those area it goes rural and red very fast. Try driving I5 down the state its rural and very conservative. However 60% of the population lives between those 3 areas. That is not to say there are not some large cities outside that area as there are. However since those 3 areas control the voting they wont let Ca get divided as so cal would lose its water, that it steals from Northern Ca, the bay area would lose it cheap agriculture from the central valley, and would lose its water source which is in the Sierra's. Also they don't want to lose the $46 billion that the central valley and rural California produce in agriculture. (https://www.cdfa.ca.gov/statistics/) Which makes it the largest agriculture producing state. And just think Ca treats is farmers like crap as thats not nearly as much money as google and facebook and the rest of the tech world makes in CA. So there is no way the state with a democrat super majority will get broken up as the dems need that money so they can tax it so they can build several trains to nowhere, create more civil programs, give food away and well create laws that punish the law abiding. And now that pot is legal here and it projected to be a $10 billion a year cash crop, (I think more like 1 or 2 billion as the black market for it is cheaper then the legal market) you know the liberals wont want to give up that money. So no matter how we vote the dems wont let us brake up the state. The only way it will happen is if the Fed move in and do it or a court rules force the dems to do it and lets be honest the 9th district wont do that.

So yes I can dream of living where I do and it not being part of CA the problem is on the state level it will never happen...  However I do love getting the Dems all worked up when they think they might lose all that tax money if we could break away.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Like most of California's problems this all goes back to illegal immigration. If we had a fed gov. that would seal the border and start aggressively enforcing the laws we already have I believe you would see the problem start to self correct.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


 I want all of the boarder sealed except CA. let them all in to CA. Round up the rest in the US and send them to CA. Then seal off CA. When they start a revelation, we call it an act of war and move in.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I want all of the boarder sealed except CA. let them all in to CA. Round up the rest in the US and send them to CA. Then seal off CA. When they start a revelation, we call it an act of war and move in.


Before you execute your plan would you guys at least send in a choppa to pick me up?









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

https://www.thenational.ae/world/th...break-up-california-ready-for-voters-1.721134

Why do none of these articles show us a map?

My snide comment on 6 liberal senators above is
possible you know.

They shove Sacramento and San Fran in with 
the North,

They shove San Jose into the central and we all
know what the south holds.

That is 3 liberal states instead of one.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Reading the comment section I see.


Nope. I didn't join the web site for pay for a subscription.
I'm still trying to find out what the three states look like.
Here is what you need to know:

If it truly creates 6 liberal senators from 3 liberal states the 
conservatives of the nation should kill it. If it doesn't 
produce 6 liberal senators then the liberals in CA will kill
it for you.

In otherword's its a "waste of time."


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Proposed Ballot Initiative to Divide California Into 3 States Cleared to Collect Signatures | KTLA

Found it - finally. Like I said - 3 liberal states.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Stockton said:


> Nope. I didn't join the web site for pay for a subscription.
> I'm still trying to find out what the three states look like.
> Here is what you need to know:
> 
> ...


 I think we know it is a waste of time. But we can dream of the cutting CA in to little peaces.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> I think we know it is a waste of time. But we can dream of the cutting CA in to little peaces.


If we're going to dream then dream right. Take SF and go South and take in LA and San Diego. Be sure to grab
San Jose along the way. This is a massive state in population. It fully represents what we have today. It will
remain a socialist hell hole that thrives thanks to its coast and physical attributes. The senators and congress
things will remains socialist progressives.

Then create a state from the Oregon border south to Sacramento and the 
foothills east to Nevada. Sacramento would be the biggest city but its actually
quite politically divided. The right minded will join with that massive rural
population to send 2 Republicans to the Senate.

South of Sacramento at the San Joaquin line (where I live) all the way down
to Bakersfield and all the way east to Nevada would be the third state. 
Stockton, Modesto, Fresno and Bakersfield will rule this and they too are 
all pretty well divided. The vast rural area will take it to the right. Then
you have 2 more Republican senators.

Of course the left will never let that gerry mander happen. All I did was
put all the liberals in one place and divide up their weak links. If that
sounds reasonable for us; guess what? It is what they did to the 
right.

They burried SF, Oakland and the greater bay area into the north which
is big enough to bury the libertarian and Republican following there. They
buried old California under LA. Then they tried to create a
So Cal dividing the central valley instead of keeping it together and 
lumping it in with left minded San Diego. They did exactly what I would
do for the right - but for the left.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Maybe the liberal coast will break away from the whole US. Slide right off and become an island... *and sink.* That would be best for everyone, IMHO.


This needed a small tweak.
:vs_cool:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Stockton said:


> If we're going to dream then dream right. Take SF and go South and take in LA and San Diego. Be sure to grab
> San Jose along the way. This is a massive state in population. It fully represents what we have today. It will
> remain a socialist hell hole that thrives thanks to its coast and physical attributes. The senators and congress
> things will remains socialist progressives.
> ...


 Not much hope for any of the State . They have been living in the give me world so long unlikely to change. I hope the enjoy old Moon beams train. Fun to ride when someone else pays for it.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

This is how countrys die. Little cities/states want to be their own kingdoms...
Financially it will be a disaster for California. No security either from USA.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> This needed a small tweak.
> :vs_cool:


I believe what would happen is it will become so overly populated that it will tip over and capsize.

Your friend, 
Rep. Hank Johnson



Stockton said:


> Proposed Ballot Initiative to Divide California Into 3 States Cleared to Collect Signatures | KTLA
> 
> Found it - finally. Like I said - 3 liberal states.


I think more like two. In So Cal Orange County and San Bernardino are very conservative. It is only San Diego that is Liberal.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

its not just the senators they want. its keeping the electoral votes that are 55 for the state of California as 55 liberal electoral votes so they have to break the state up in such a way that they keep it all blue. It's just more grandstanding for the democrats in CA like normal.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Stockton said:


> Nope. I didn't join the web site for pay for a subscription.
> I'm still trying to find out what the three states look like.
> Here is what you need to know:
> 
> ...


I didn't join the site either, but was able to read some of the comments. A few of which said exactly what you did.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Tim Draper "Cal3" Chairman billionaire behind this petition and initiative is actually a conservative and on Tucker Carlson right now.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I like the proposed State of Jefferson
State of Jefferson | California Map Society


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I love it here in Jefferson. My luck it would end up like Oregon and Idaho. And be "Northern California".


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Tim Draper "Cal3" Chairman billionaire behind this petition and initiative is actually a conservative and on Tucker Carlson right now.


I don't know the numbers but looking at that so called Northern CA it will belong to San Jose, Oakland and SF. There'd is no conservative populations in that area that can compete with those numbers. The one coastal one from LA to Monterey might as well be called LA because it's the only major population hub in that one. Now the southern CA one is a bit interesting since most of its population centers are fairly well divided but I don't know southern, CA well enough to know if they kept the conservatives in it or gave them to LA?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I want all of the boarder sealed except CA. let them all in to CA. Round up the rest in the US and send them to CA. Then seal off CA. When they start a revelation, we call it an act of war and move in.


I didn't see where Smitty901 officially put his thoughts into a parliamentary motion, . . . but on the premise that he did: "I SECOND THAT MOTION, . . . HEARTILY".

Mr. Speaker, . . . do we have a vote?

Yes,........ the "Ayes" have it.

Thought so, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight

PS: Sas, . . . LZ 3, . . . in 5......out.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Before you execute your plan would you guys at least send in a choppa to pick me up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is room enough for a Squatch in Texas. Just one. One only please. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Break it into 4 parts, it is big enough, and there is enough population there to do that. That would take away a lot of power, and put it into other hands.


----------

